
A New Revolution in Mexico - joveian
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/06/25/a-new-revolution-in-mexico
======
oldmancoyote
Hope is a powerful political tactic. Obama used it and got elected. However,
Obama proved to be ineffective. Will Obrigon be effective? Who knows?
Effective is much harder to do than hope.

~~~
wahern
Obama was ineffective because the GOP, which controlled both Houses for 6 of
his 8 years, had a _deliberate_ policy of obstruction. Even after veering
right and trying to placate the opposition, they still held firm. But before
he lost Congressional support he delivered on a landmark healthcare bill which
were by any accounting far reaching and revolutionary--for better or worse,
depending on your policy preferences.

So the pertinent questions would be 1) how much political power will Obrador
enjoy, and 2.a) how committed and 2.b) how effective will the opposition be?
I'm not familiar with the structure of Mexican governance, nominal or real, so
I wouldn't venture a guess.

~~~
masonic

      the GOP, which controlled both Houses for 6 of his 8 years
    

False. They only controlled the House for that time. This is a very basic fact
to get so wrong.

What _is_ true is that he was the only President in a generation who
controlled both houses _and_ had cloture majority (60+ in the caucus) in the
Senate all at the same time.

He never "veered right" in any way.

